# Warren co. Qdm club  3100 ac needs members



## BIGTEN (Jan 21, 2014)

We have 3100 ac. With over 7,000 ac being managed by surrounding clubs. Our property produces good quality bucks ever year after year.we have a camp w/ elect. Camp shower, deer cooler. Cooking shed. We use the pin in pin out(no reserved areas) last year we had 46 food plots and 20 mineral sites.we have 1 lake and two smaller ponds loaded with bass and crappie.  Big ten is a well est. Club for  over 30 years.  Dues will be $ 975.00 a year.            
For more info. Please call scott   @ 706-463-0876


----------



## BIGTEN (Jan 22, 2014)

all pm's returned


----------



## BIGTEN (Jan 23, 2014)

All pm's returned 1/23/14


----------



## BIGTEN (Jan 27, 2014)

pm's returned


----------



## BIGTEN (Jan 29, 2014)

all pm's returned


----------



## BIGTEN (Feb 3, 2014)

ttt


----------



## gahunter2011 (Feb 4, 2014)

What are your QDM rules?
Do you have any pictures of deer/land?


----------



## BIGTEN (Feb 5, 2014)

Bucks must have a 15in  inside spread or a 16 in. Main beam. We have 2 BUCKS AND 3 DOE LIMIT. WE WILL HAVE 39 TOTAL MEMBERS.


----------



## BIGTEN (Feb 6, 2014)

All pm's returned


----------



## gatnfans (Feb 6, 2014)

*Beautiful place*

Guys this place looks great, just joined and when we were there last weekend we saw 12 deer and a few of them were 2 1/2 -3 year old bucks.  Great group of guys and good family atmosphere.  Thanks for all your help Scott!


----------



## BIGTEN (Feb 12, 2014)

ttt


----------



## WHTTAILHTR1970 (Feb 17, 2014)

Do you have any openings for the 2014 season? I would be interested in seeing the property and learning more about the property and club. Including myself there are 3 of us. Here is my phone and email where you can contact me .  ronaldsnider1970@yahoo.com and 404-374-4588


----------



## BIGTEN (Feb 20, 2014)

all pm's  returned


----------



## parker 10 point (Mar 2, 2014)

Do you still have any openings for new members for 2014/15 deer season ?


----------



## BIGTEN (Mar 10, 2014)

*Openings*

I do have two openings .


----------



## padkisson (Mar 20, 2014)

Do you have any pictures of the property? Very interested.


----------



## wjones15 (Mar 25, 2014)

Very interested  do you have turkey's?


----------



## BIGTEN (Apr 1, 2014)

Ttt


----------



## BIGTEN (Apr 9, 2014)

well looks like we still need two members, thought we had it full.


----------



## BIGTEN (Jun 5, 2014)

We are looking for 1 more member


----------



## BIGTEN (Jun 7, 2014)

pm's returned


----------



## BIGTEN (Jun 12, 2014)

ttt


----------



## BIGTEN (Jul 1, 2014)

Pm's returned


----------



## BCORBIT1 (Aug 16, 2014)

are ya full?  If you still have the 1 opening, please call asap to discuss further - 678-858-9881 Ben


----------

